# Should’ve held it longer ... do you see anything ?



## RosaFlor123

I got too excited to test after what I thought was a long nap but I had peed less than an hour before I did the test ‍♀️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye when I zoom in. Good luck


----------

